# Informacion Integrado YC9701



## fdesergio (Feb 4, 2013)

Alguien tiene informacion de este integrado YC9701 de marca SCIENCE, viene en un inversor es el oscilador y manejador de los mosfets del puente H de salida de AC?  alguien me ayuda? chauuuuuuu


----------



## josechispas (Feb 27, 2013)

Hola ,estoy en la misma búsqueda y para confirmar que es ese el integrado que no funciona voy a probar sacándolo de otro equipo y despues te cuento todo lo que hice para reparar un inverter de 12v 700w
saludos
jose


----------



## efrancos (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola colegas creo que este integrado lo pueden reemplazar por TL494

Saludos


----------

